

WineFinder - an iPhone visual search application that we just launched into beta - tewks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaeRDU2WJyE&fmt=22

======
tewks
Most consumers purchase wine depending on the attractiveness of the bottle's
label. We hope to change this by using our biologically inspired computer
vision system to recognise labels and match them to entries in a database,
returning quickly to the user with pertinent information about the wine they
are about to buy or are currently enjoying.

~~~
ScottWhigham
"Most consumers purchase wine depending on the attractiveness of the bottle's
label. We hope to change this..."

Good luck. Changing the entire world's approach to something is quite
ambitious.

